# Importance of Body Massage for Pain Relief.



## john210 (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi Mates, 

Massage is extremely effective to refreshen your body muscles and has proven to be a good exercise for your health. It helps to skip the use of some medicine, especially those used for body pain and beauty enhancement. Though it's a very old art, it is being popular recently in common people also all over the world. Here we have noted some specific benefits of body massage for you. It is helpful for- 

* Very effective for release pain from the body
* Low to moderate body pain 
* Headache 
* Stress and anxiety 
* Sore muscle 
* Skin rashes and itching 
* Sometimes digestive disorders

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 1, 2017)

what about the tug?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 1, 2017)

Bundy is right, where is the tug? I want a full body release with my message, not a half assed one.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Dec 1, 2017)

I perform the tug every night. And morning. And afternoon.


----------



## Hurt (Dec 1, 2017)

I enjoy PRT - Penile Release Technique. It involves deep tissue work on the penile shaft followed by a release, generally onto the face of the individual performing the PRT


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 1, 2017)

Who the fook is this guy?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 1, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Who the fook is this guy?




I dunno, but he says "mate" so he must be cool


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 2, 2017)

Damnit, I wanted to know more about the happy endings...


----------

